# 2015 North Florida Gathering  April 24-26th



## pineywoods

*The Gathering will be April 24th through the 26th in 2015 we hope to see all our usual friends and get to meet some new ones.*

Many of y'all know the drill and I look forward to the planning and the seeing ya again. Those that haven't attended in the past we look forward to meeting you and yours and becoming friends. The property is about 30-40 minutes outside Tallahassee, Fl and if you decide to come PM me and I'll get you exact directions, We have lots of camping spots right here on the property for free (limited RV hookups) we have a local Hotel that gives discounts to our members attending if you prefer the hotel thing. 

This is a family friendly event so come join us for a great weekend.

If you put "N Fl Gathering" into the search bar you will find lots of info from past events if you have any questions just ask and we'll try to answer them

The Hampton Inn in Quincy has blocked off some rooms for our members they will be $89 plus tax per night, To reserve a room at this price from the ones reserved call the hotel at 850-627-7555 and tell them you would like to reserve a room being held for the Smoking Meat Forum group reservation # 83840908

Hampton Inn

165 Spooner Road

Quincy, FL 32351


----------



## eman

This is the official SMF gathering each year. If you can only make one this is it. We do a Cajun meal on Fri night and then sat is all out smoking day. breakfast is served each morning and there are surprising snacks cooked thru out  the day each day. Bonfire on Fri and sat night w/ plenty of fun conversation and passing of the jar.

  We welcome anyone who wants to cook / smoke  or learn to cook / smoke. i cook the Cajun food and am more than willing to have help or share recipes. You can show up w/ a smoker or w/ food or just show up

. We do not charge a fee for attending but  there is  a donation jar to cover the cost of the food if you want to contribute.

  Some of the best times and worst times (ask my wife) of my life have been spent by the bonfire passing the jar around. Hope to see you all there.


----------



## dougmays

Did y'all push this a month out from last year? I think i can make it this year!!


----------



## eman

Moved it from 1st weekend in April to last weekend .


----------



## bamafan

Bob you need to learn to go to bed early like me. The camp fire is evil!!!!


----------



## eman

You sit by the fire and sleep . I was very good last year and didn't stay out late .


----------



## bamafan

That's what I mean I go to bed early!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dougmays

eman said:


> Moved it from 1st weekend in April to last weekend .


Great! that means i can finally come up this year!


----------



## JckDanls 07

dougmays said:


> eman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moved it from 1st weekend in April to last weekend .
> 
> 
> 
> Great! that means i can finally come up this year!
Click to expand...


Will be good to see ya there...


----------



## rubthembutts

Is there any of this garthering in Kentucky   Would love to meet other people who 
Smokes meat too.


----------



## JckDanls 07

rubthembutts said:


> Is there any of this garthering in Kentucky   Would love to meet other people who
> Smokes meat too.



I've not heard of one there YET...  All's it takes is some members (like yourself) to take the initiative and try to get one started...  post a thread and see what kind of interest you get in the area...


----------



## rubthembutts

I'm new to this   Where do I post it at


----------



## JckDanls 07

You'll want to put it in the events section...  this will take you there and then "start a new topic" ...   http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/122/events


----------



## rubthembutts

Thank you I see what I can do.


----------



## pineywoods

You could drive down to join us people come from all over the US and even Africa


----------



## dougmays

rubthembutts said:


> Is there any of this garthering in Kentucky Would love to meet other people who
> Smokes meat too.





JckDanls 07 said:


> I've not heard of one there YET... All's it takes is some members (like yourself) to take the initiative and try to get one started... post a thread and see what kind of interest you get in the area...


The first year i started the South Florida Gathering it was literally myself and one other up until a few weeks before....then others joined in. If you build it they will come haha


----------



## eman

The North Florida gatherings first year had 10 - 12 people. The biggest was over 100 people. Gotta start somewhere


----------



## rubthembutts

Well I put out a post.Let's see what happens. Thanks for the information


----------



## alelover

Looks like we need to change the date for the NC Gathering this year.


----------



## alelover

Got a better date for the NC Gathering. Some of you FLA folks may want to consider coming up.

4th Annual NC Gathering


----------



## eman

Still need ideas on what y'all want for cajun nite ( besides crawfish)


----------



## bamafan

You can never go wrong with red beans and rice in my book! Keep it easy on yourself! If I can find some pork on sale I'll make another batch of Andouille to bring out like last year.


----------



## JckDanls 07

I don't think anybody mentioned crawfish yet ... :biggrin:


----------



## eman

As of right now crawfish are on the menu. along w/ beans and gumbo for fri night. boudin balls and onion rings and maybe mac n cheese balls thru out the weekend


----------



## campsmoke1955

We would love to come and experience the Gathering this year.

I have PM'd for additional information.

We will be returning that very Friday from a week camping in the Keys.

So a day trip to socialize with folks who love to Q sounds really good.

Looking forward to it!


----------



## pineywoods

You may just want to relocate camp to here and enjoy the weekend it will be fun


----------



## jamesl

Hi james here I do not remember how we got to your place last year , we enjoyed ourselves and would like to return this year I am the beekeeper from crawfordville if you remember


----------



## pineywoods

James will be great to see y'all again I'll be sending directions out in a couple weeks to those that need them


----------



## pineywoods

First post has been updated to list hotel details


----------



## bombdawgity

Jerry, 
Thank you and Mrs. Karen for hosting a great event like this! I obviously can't make it but will be watching the thread and day dreaming that whole week. It's folks like you that make this site what it is. Maybe I'll see yall at one in the future but until then, enjoy and please keep Tim safe, I worry about him being so close to that fire when he's "sleeping". 
Kyle


----------



## JckDanls 07

BombDawgity said:


> Jerry,
> Thank you and Mrs. Karen for hosting a great event like this! I obviously can't make it but will be watching the thread and day dreaming that whole week. It's folks like you that make this site what it is. Maybe I'll see yall at one in the future but until then, enjoy and *please keep Tim safe, I worry about him being so close to that fire when he's "sleeping".*
> Kyle




:ROTF


----------



## eman

Yea he sleeps REAL hard by the fire


----------



## campsmoke1955

Thanx for the camping offer Piney.  May have to try that next time.

Got my directions.  Thank you sir.

Looking forward to it!


----------



## bamafan

BombDawgity said:


> Jerry,
> Thank you and Mrs. Karen for hosting a great event like this! I obviously can't make it but will be watching the thread and day dreaming that whole week. It's folks like you that make this site what it is. Maybe I'll see yall at one in the future but until then, enjoy and please keep Tim safe, I worry about him being so close to that fire when he's "sleeping".
> Kyle


NIce to have so many friends that care about my well being


----------



## bombdawgity

BAMAFAN said:


> NIce to have so many friends that care about my well being:beercheer:


Of course, special place in my heart!


----------



## eman

Tim is john going to make it this year


----------



## bamafan

He told me he was today.


----------



## bamafan

Ok boys and girls getting closer. Who's coming?

The latest batch I made to bring over. Well most of it anyway what I don't eat between now and then

I'm pretty hooked on the chipolte, that's the 8 blocks in the middle and top.

.













IMG_1616.JPG



__ bamafan
__ Mar 14, 2015






The 4 blocks on the top left are habenero for Karen


----------



## eman

I would really like to get a close head count by the second week in April.  That way i know how many to plan to cook for and how many sacks of crawfish to bring.


----------



## bamafan

Maybe a small turn out this year Bob? I'm trying to guessimate on now many wings to buy for Friday and Sat for munchies


----------



## dougmays




----------



## eman

The date is the same date that was first announced  ,No changes

Moved it from 1st weekend in April to last weekend .

Great! that means i can finally come up this year!


----------



## eman

craw fish prices coming down. Going to be  chicken n sausage n okra gumbo and red beans n rice w/ sausage n ham hocks  Fri night. Probably  boil a sack of craw fish Fri night and a sack sat during the day.


----------



## boykjo

The wife wont give me an answer yet if she's going or not so its probably a no...... I sure will miss her.....


----------



## pineywoods

We need to start getting an idea of how many are coming. Some knee surgery has me running a bit behind but I will be getting directions out to those that need them this week


----------



## JckDanls 07

boykjo said:


> The wife wont give me an answer yet if she's going or not so its probably a no...... I sure will miss her.....:yahoo:        :30:



that's too funny Joe....

Jerry...  It will be just the 2 of us


----------



## boykjo

I'm waiting for the truck to be finished...having the transmission and differential rebuilt


----------



## eman

Joe Tell her she will be missed.


----------



## campsmoke1955

Thank you for the directions!

The wife and I will come Saturday and spend the day with you folks.


----------



## eman

campsmoke1955 said:


> Thank you for the directions!
> 
> The wife and I will come Saturday and spend the day with you folks.


But that means you miss the Cajun food and boiled crawfish  fri night???


----------



## campsmoke1955

eman said:


> But that means you miss the Cajun food and boiled crawfish  fri night???


I know... dang. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   But we'll just be getting back from a week of camping in the Keys and we'll need that time to unpack and unwind from the l-o-n-g drive.


----------



## bamafan

Ok Bob the sausage will be ready for you. It's ground and will be stuffed tomorrow. Had 46 pounds. Will be 25 of andouille and 25 of something else probably jalapeño blend I bought and have wanted to try. Will add some venison to top off the other batch












image.jpg



__ bamafan
__ Mar 26, 2015


----------



## pineywoods

I think I have PM'd directions to all those that need them if your coming and need directions that I haven't sent let me know here or PM me


----------



## bmudd14474

If everyone can please start letting us know if you are coming we would appreciate it. We need to get a head count.

Thanks and I look forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## bamafan

Getting ready













1.jpg



__ bamafan
__ Mar 28, 2015


















7.jpg



__ bamafan
__ Mar 28, 2015


















5.jpg



__ bamafan
__ Mar 28, 2015






Andouille for Bob and some jalapeno to snack on


----------



## boykjo

Lookin good Tim..........................


----------



## eman

Sherrie and I  will be there


----------



## bamafan

John says he is coming

Justin says he is coming

Have told both to get on here and confirm

I'll be there hopefully Taylor will come over friday night

Jay and Sherrie Scanlan are planning on coming Friday night after work. Jay is trying to firm up his schedule. I'll post something as soon as I find out.

If they come they'll have a camper. Jerry pm me on the power situation


----------



## jammo

Diana & I will be there.


----------



## eman

making a shopping list today . need a head count folks please. finalized menu for friday night will be . Chicken an sausage and okra gumbo. red beans w/ andoullie and sausage  w/ rice . Boiled crawfish w/ corn. sherries potato salad.

   Sat snacks will be boudin balls , onion rings and ) If Brian makes his mac n cheese and has some left ) Jalapeno mac n cheese balls.

 Any questions or suggestions please let me know.

ALSO whoever it was that requested that i bring them boudin please contact me . I inadvertently erased my stored e mails.

I can bring boudin ( linked or bulk )  It' runs around $3.89 lb..


----------



## eman

Jerry,

 Please call me or pm me your phone number (s)


----------



## orlandosmoking

OK. Not 100% sure but looks promising enough to post and add to the head count. As of now looking like me + 1.


----------



## pineywoods

OrlandoSmoKing said:


> OK. Not 100% sure but looks promising enough to post and add to the head count. As of now looking like me + 1.


Will be good to see ya again


----------



## van holton

Van and Phyllis Holton will be there Fri and Sat


----------



## boykjo

Van Holton said:


> Van and Phyllis Holton will be there Fri and Sat


looking forward to seeing ya'll


----------



## so ms smoker

Myself and one other are making plans to be there Friday afternoon till Sunday morning. Just hope they don't fall through last minute again!

   Mike


----------



## eman

Be great to see you again mike!


----------



## boykjo

So MS Smoker said:


> Myself and one other are making plans to be there Friday afternoon till Sunday morning. Just hope they don't fall through last minute again!
> 
> Mike


----------



## JckDanls 07

I'll repeat my inclusion...  Charlotte and I will be there ...


----------



## bmudd14474

JckDanls 07 said:


> I'll repeat my inclusion...  Charlotte and I will be there ...



What about Mini?


----------



## JckDanls 07

oh yeaaa..  she'll be there looking for scraps...  :biggrin:


----------



## pineywoods

It's getting closer looking forward to seeing everybody


----------



## eman

Jerry have you heard from Ice Daddy??


----------



## boykjo

Ed spoke to me in a pm feb 2.. sounded like he was going to see me so I'm pretty sure he'll be there....


----------



## pineywoods

I need to call him again Bob but yes I've talked to him he will be here


----------



## ice daddy

Yessirreee I be there.  Bob is there something you need me to do?


----------



## eman

No ed just wanted to see if i needed to buy ice to keep the mudbugs alive till i kill them LOL.

 And you can always bring me one of those great cheroots that you had last year if so inclinned


----------



## eman

bought a 40 lb case of thighs for gumbo today . thawed 12 lbs sausage . vac sealed about half my cheese and will cook thighs bag the meat and save the stock tomorrow and finish vac sealing cheese. Slice the sausage and vac seal it . slowly but surely things are coming together for a kick ass cajun meal.


----------



## bamafan

Hopefully the rains gets completely out in the next 2 weeks and we have blue bird weather!


----------



## bamafan

Ok I'm officially tired of the rain. I think my plants will rot! Cannot wait for this week to be over. Vacation for 7 days Yippe!


----------



## boykjo

Me too Tim... I'm ready..........


----------



## tjohnson

*Just sent down some goodies for you guys*

*Hope you all have a *

*A-MAZE-N** TIME!!*

*Todd*


----------



## brooksy

I really want to get there! If I do it would be Saturday for the day unless I have to many beverages and even then I can sleep in my truck :-) Hope to get there and meet everyone! A pm of the directions would be great. Thank you.


----------



## pineywoods

Brooksy said:


> I really want to get there! If I do it would be Saturday for the day unless I have to many beverages and even then I can sleep in my truck :-) Hope to get there and meet everyone! A pm of the directions would be great. Thank you.


Would be good to meet you and I'll PM directions. I think I have a spare tent around here or there are some comfy recliners in the cookshed


----------



## brooksy

Pineywoods said:


> Would be good to meet you and I'll PM directions. I think I have a spare tent around here or there are some comfy recliners in the cookshed


 I will throw my tent in the truck [emoji]128513[/emoji] Don't mind sleeping in my truck tho it has ac! If I can park away from everyone I'll leave it running all night [emoji]128521[/emoji] I don't pay for fuel keep in mind


----------



## bamafan

Thanks Todd!


----------



## bamafan

I will be bringing one of my new Airmen this year for Jimmy to beat up on. He can take Chris Westgate's place. He's much bigger than Chris but still no match for Jimmy. Should be fun to watch! Justin says he's not going to sleep the day away! Yeah right!


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Sorry everyone. I would really like to make it but my wife is going to be out of town and i have to watch the 2 furry brats. Maybe next year.


----------



## bmudd14474

Cant wait. :sausage: :yahoo:


----------



## pineywoods

nepas said:


> Sorry everyone. I would really like to make it but my wife is going to be out of town and i have to watch the 2 furry brats. Maybe next year.


Rick y'all will be missed


----------



## pineywoods

Brooksy said:


> I will throw my tent in the truck [emoji]128513[/emoji] Don't mind sleeping in my truck tho it has ac! If I can park away from everyone I'll leave it running all night [emoji]128521[/emoji] I don't pay for fuel keep in mind


We can get you tent space or a spot away from the crowd.

I was down your way last month for a strawberry trial evaluation at one of the organic farms on 301 then at the UF Research Farm in Citra the next day and even went to Island Grove Winery for a tour of the facility and farm. Island Grove has a cool place if you haven't checked it out go take the winery tour man they got an impressive set up


----------



## bamafan

Sorry about that Rick. Wish you were going to be there.


----------



## brooksy

Pineywoods said:


> We can get you tent space or a spot away from the crowd.
> I was down your way last month for a strawberry trial evaluation at one of the organic farms on 301 then at the UF Research Farm in Citra the next day and even went to Island Grove Winery for a tour of the facility and farm. Island Grove has a cool place if you haven't checked it out go take the winery tour man they got an impressive set up


 May have to do that one day.


----------



## eman

Going to have a surprise for the gathering this year . something that we have never had .

 Not a cajun dish but should be Real good


----------



## JckDanls 07

OK...  So my laptop has been in the shop for the last 3+ weeks (PO'd)...  and only half fixed ... The guy says bring it back (trying to avoid this since it took so long the first time)...  had motherboard replaced, now it takes exactly one hour to boot up...  Does anybody by any chance have the restore disk for "WINDOWS 7 HOME PREMIUM EDITION" ??    If so..  can ya bring it to the gathering ?? 

Loading up tomorrow after work...  will see y'all Thursday after lunch ...   


:yahoo:


----------



## orlandosmoking

JckDanls 07 said:


> OK... So my laptop has been in the shop for the last 3+ weeks (PO'd)... and only half fixed ... The guy says bring it back (trying to avoid this since it took so long the first time)... had motherboard replaced, now it takes exactly one hour to boot up... Does anybody by any chance have the restore disk for "WINDOWS 7 HOME PREMIUM EDITION" ?? If so.. can ya bring it to the gathering ??
> 
> Loading up tomorrow after work... will see y'all Thursday after lunch ...


You should already have the restore image files. OEM's now days don't include a physical disk to restore from but instead partition your hard drive and place the restore image there. Do an online search for your model laptop to find how to access and install the restore image. When you get it installed and working properly, or on any future new PC purchase, first thing you should always do is make yourself a physical restore disk because all hard drives fail, just a question of when.


----------



## boykjo

OrlandoSmoKing said:


> JckDanls 07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK... So my laptop has been in the shop for the last 3+ weeks (PO'd)... and only half fixed ... The guy says bring it back (trying to avoid this since it took so long the first time)... had motherboard replaced, now it takes exactly one hour to boot up... Does anybody by any chance have the restore disk for "WINDOWS 7 HOME PREMIUM EDITION" ?? If so.. can ya bring it to the gathering ??
> 
> Loading up tomorrow after work... will see y'all Thursday after lunch ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should already have the restore image files. OEM's now days don't include a physical disk to restore from but instead partition your hard drive and place the restore image there. Do an online search for your model laptop to find how to access and install the restore image. When you get it installed and working properly, or on any future new PC purchase, first thing you should always do is make yourself a physical restore disk because all hard drives fail, just a question of when.
Click to expand...

Yep.. just as I suspected...............GEEK

lol............


----------



## pineywoods

Tim the slave driver is here and the pole barn is empty wood moved and boat out. It also now has lights. He has more work lined up for tomorrow and Karen is off so I'm sure between the two of them it'll be another longgg day


----------



## eman

And Joel Backed out Again. Called and reserved 2 sacks of crawfish to be picked up on the way out tomorrow $85. a sack.


----------



## JckDanls 07

OK..  so we are behind schedule...  won't be till late this afternoon to early evening ... chomping at the bit ready to leave ...


----------



## driedstick

Sounds like you will all be having a great time, I will be south of you this weekend at Marco Island for a convention wish I could have time to make it there. 

Have fun and make sure your smokers are full LOL 

DS


----------



## tomn

Attended the 2011 NFG. It was a great event. My wife and son had a great time. I was not feeling well but did mingle some the first day.

We've been trying to attend since but schedule hasn't been able to line up. Jerry & Karen are great hosts. I know everyone will have a great time and looking forward to see all the photos.

 -Tom, Sandy & Chris

Pittsburgh, PA & Crystal River, FL


----------



## orlandosmoking

IMG_20150425_130619.jpg



__ orlandosmoking
__ Apr 25, 2015






Don't know howvto bulk upload from mobile device. Here's a teaser. Joe's hot dogs going in.


----------



## orlandosmoking

IMG_20150424_163901.jpg



__ orlandosmoking
__ Apr 25, 2015






Cajun Friday appetizer. Mmmmmmm


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Looking good.

We were planning on driving up but things changed.


----------



## orlandosmoking

IMG_20150425_160717.jpg



__ orlandosmoking
__ Apr 25, 2015






Bob's onion rings.


----------



## DanMcG

Dang them rings look good!
 Have fun peoples.


----------



## pineywoods

TomN said:


> Attended the 2011 NFG. It was a great event. My wife and son had a great time. I was not feeling well but did mingle some the first day.
> 
> We've been trying to attend since but schedule hasn't been able to line up. Jerry & Karen are great hosts. I know everyone will have a great time and looking forward to see all the photos.
> 
> -Tom, Sandy & Chris
> 
> Pittsburgh, PA & Crystal River, FL


Tom y'all have been missed and we hope to see ya at the next one


----------



## pineywoods

We'd like to thank Todd at A-Maze-N-Products, Lisa at Vacuum Sealers Unlimited and Walton's for sending us prizes to give away they were greatly appreciated


----------



## BGKYSmoker

I wish we could have been there. Maybe next year


----------



## orlandosmoking

A huge thank you to Jerry and Karen for inviting us all to enjoy your beautiful property and treating us to what can only be described as a food orgy. Hardest working and most gracious hosts ever! Also a big thank you to those who contribute so much to make this the great event that it is. And finally, thanks to the forum sponsors who donated prizes for the drawing. We had an amazing time and are already looking forward to the next one. I've got some pictures I'll post this evening after work.

Don


----------



## brooksy

Wish I could've been there! My lady wanted to take a trip this weekend to a nudist resort!! Wants to try all kinds of crazy stuff that woman of mine. Wasn't bad but won't go back (to that one at least) maybe next year I can talk her into a place with food!!


----------



## boykjo

Thanks again to Jerry and Karen for a great time.  Also an honorable mention to the cooks, Tim, Bob Brian. Karen, Sherrie and all that helped...

Joe


----------



## bamafan

Many thanks to Jerry and Karen for hosting this. I know how much work and time it takes. Bob Sherri KUDO"S for all you do! Was great to see everyone again. And meeting some great new folks. Hope to see everyone next year!! Any cooks???


----------



## JckDanls 07

*WOWWWW*   Where do I start...  

First I need to say...  Jerry, Bob,   you two need to take those *amazing wives* of yours and treat them to a special night/weekend out...  these two ladies, Ms. Karen and Ms Sherrie, worked "non stop" from the time they awoke until the time they went to bed, every day...  I bow down to you two..  :77: .. 

Karen, Jerry ...   thanks for letting us come and hang out for the weekend...  you two are the "most bestest" host ...

Brian, Thanks bro for Thurs. dinner..  as always it was delish ... 

Sherrie, Bob,...  Thanks for Cajun night..  everything was awesome and we had left over Cajun night again tonight ... 

Tim, thanks for lunch and all the cooking you did..  brisket was best I've had there yet...  

Ed, hey bub, thanks for the ice and everything else you brought ...  next year we're going to make a grill to cook some of them oysters on ... 

*SPONSERS*

Todd @ A-MAZ-N prodcuts  ...  As usual you stepped up to the plate...  a *BIG THANKS* to you for all your support

Lisa @ VACUUM SEALERS UNLIMITED ....  Thanks for your donation of product as I know it will come in handy for the lucky winner ... 

Walton's....  you as well deserve a thank you for your product....  

Joe...  thanks for the BooBoo Basket you sent home with me...  


For all those that were hesitant to attend..  just ask Mike (yama1) if it was worth coming (his first time)..  It was great to see everybody again...


----------



## jammo

IMG_0521.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 28, 2015


















IMG_0522.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 28, 2015


















IMG_0523.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 28, 2015


















IMG_0524.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 28, 2015


















IMG_0525.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 28, 2015


















IMG_0526.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 28, 2015


















IMG_0527.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 28, 2015


















IMG_0528.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 28, 2015


















IMG_0529.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 28, 2015


















IMG_0530.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 28, 2015


















IMG_0531.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 28, 2015


















IMG_0532.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 28, 2015


















IMG_0533.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 28, 2015


















IMG_0534.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 28, 2015


















IMG_0535.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 28, 2015


















IMG_0536.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 28, 2015


















IMG_0537.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 28, 2015


















IMG_0538.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 28, 2015


















IMG_0539.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 28, 2015


















IMG_0542.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 28, 2015


















IMG_0543.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 28, 2015


















IMG_0544.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 28, 2015


















IMG_0545.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 28, 2015


















IMG_0546.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 28, 2015


















IMG_0547.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 28, 2015


















IMG_0548.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 28, 2015


















IMG_0549.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 28, 2015


















IMG_0550.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 28, 2015


















IMG_0551.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 28, 2015


















IMG_0552.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 28, 2015


















IMG_0553.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 28, 2015


















IMG_0554.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 28, 2015


















IMG_0555.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 28, 2015


















IMG_0556.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 28, 2015


















IMG_0557.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 28, 2015


















IMG_0558.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 28, 2015


















IMG_0559.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 28, 2015


















IMG_0560.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 28, 2015


















IMG_0561.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 28, 2015


















IMG_0562.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 28, 2015


















IMG_0563.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 28, 2015


















IMG_0564.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 28, 2015


















IMG_0565.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 28, 2015


















IMG_0566.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 28, 2015


















IMG_0567.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 28, 2015


















IMG_0568.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 28, 2015


















IMG_0569.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 28, 2015


















IMG_0570.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 28, 2015


















IMG_0571.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 28, 2015


















IMG_0572.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 28, 2015


















IMG_0573.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 28, 2015


















IMG_0574.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 28, 2015


















IMG_0575.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 28, 2015


















IMG_0576.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 28, 2015


----------



## van holton

Phyllis and I want to thank Jerry and Karen for hosting such a great event. Thanks to all the cooks for the delicious food, best ever. Always good to see everyone. Thanks again, Van


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Damn good times with friends and eats.


----------



## JckDanls 07

nepas said:


> Damn good times with friends and eats.



Wasn't the same without you tho...  hopefully you'll come over to South Fl. (Sebring)


----------



## dougmays

Looks like a great time yall had! Hope i can finally make it next year!

Good to see big Jimmy there....i played football with that beast! haha


----------



## frosty

Mighty fine lookin group of folks!  I bet there's more talent and experience than you can shake a stick at!

Karen and Jerry, y'all done good.


----------



## nimrod

Looks like we missed a mighty fine gathering!

Maybe we can make the journey next year.

 Craig


----------

